# Got MOJO ?



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Let's see your bike's mojo. Not the Ibis.(nice bike though)

I'm talking about something on your bike that serves no purpose but good luck, like a sticker, or a troll doll, Rabbit's foot. What ever it might be.

I used to have a blue plastic mushroom on my last bike.
Still looking for the correct piece of mojo for my new Heckler.

So what's your mojo?
Post pics if you got them.:thumbsup:


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

this is strawberry shortcake. i found her on the shuttle van for the snake creek gap race in georgia almost 3 years ago. my group of riding buddies passes her around every few months. she is currently ziptied to the stem of a good friends touring bike who is travelling from colorado to southern cali via canada.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

had a rubber band that wrapped around my stem and bar, it stuck there faithfully for 2 years but recently wore out and bit the dust a couple weeks ago. 

Can't bring myself to replace it with a new one though, just wont be the same.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

My mojo switches around 3 bikes. It is the original bracelet my newborn wore at the maternity ward. The number on that identification bracelet that links mother and child in the hospital's system is written or stickered on each bike.

Lately, my now 6yr old writes "i love you, papa" on my white Deity bars and white Flite saddles with a little self portrait of himself. all done with permanent paint pens. Take that Troy Lee!!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I gotta get something for my 29er. In the mean time, I have a pair of these dice valve caps on my 26" MTB commuter. I love 'em.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

53119 said:


> My mojo switches around 3 bikes. It is the original bracelet my newborn wore at the maternity ward. The number on that identification bracelet that links mother and child in the hospital's system is written or stickered on each bike.
> 
> Lately, my now 6yr old writes "i love you, papa" on my white Deity bars and white Flite saddles with a little self portrait of himself. all done with permanent paint pens. Take that Troy Lee!!


got any pics of your lil artist's handy work? ha ha


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*A few from the collection...*

Bear mojo on my wife's fully.

The hyena's on mine.

The goldfish combo was a custom order.

JMJ


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I got nuthin' special -- just a sticker from Adventure Cycling Association that says (like the Harleys) "Ride To Live, Live To Ride".


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

*<<<< Sticker*

Head tube sticker.

Flyn G


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

I still have a Mountain Creek, NJ lift ticket wrapped around the seatpost of my Klein hardtail from the year 2000. Of course its faded but I can still remember the date 08/08/00. Even though I dont ride that bike anymore my brother does and he left the ticket on it too.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I've heard that SS'ers are supposed to have a bell on the bars but I can't take the weight penalty.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a Canada flag sticker on my old bike...surprising how many people noticed it & asked if I was Canadian....well duh, why else would I have it on there 'eh? hah. Nothing on new bike yet.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a blue water bottle holder that I will use until it it dies, as I got it for participating in a night race.


----------



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got a sticker that says "don't get emo" and it has a picture of a crossed out emo guy...
A friend that I ride with has a sticker that says "I <3 beer"

They need to make a bell for the new 31.5 bars...


----------



## ISUPsyclones (Feb 3, 2004)

*A thread close to my heart*

I recently added two new ones to the family.

Fez resides on my singlespeed. All he ever says is "Es Sawright" even when it really isn't. He thinks its encouraging, but its not.



And Green Lantern who helms my FS rig. He's more formal, insisting on calling me "Citizen".



Does anyone else have talking mojos, or am I the only lucky one?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thehemiman said:


> I've got a sticker that says "don't get emo" and it has a picture of a crossed out emo guy...
> 
> EMOs can bring structures down like buildings or even airplanes if they accumilate to heavily in one spot like on a wing or something!


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

No Mojo on my Mountain bike yet as I am still looking for the right one.

However, I have one on my 'cross bike.


----------



## 29buzz (Nov 5, 2004)

I have these lil metal presta valve caps.They look like reg. caps just dull metal. put them on my 1st 29er in 2002.They have been on a few bikes now.I am always amazed that i havnt lost them.Flats in night rides,in snow,in mud,etc.
I just really like knowing they are there.
Bz


----------



## Threexseven (Sep 5, 2009)

If you know who this is, then you need to drink now.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

mandatory mojo:

bear bell. i've yet to be eaten by a bear, so it must be good luck.










low maintenance mojo:

a magnet i found 4+ years ago that has stayed attatched to this bike since it was purchased in 2006. it's never rattled off.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

no pic atm but i keep a small sticker of elvis on my stem.... that way when i'm hurting and i look down i have a tiny reminder of the king to keep me going.


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

personally i just wait for some blood to get splattered. Thats good enough for me


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

I found a huge red-tail hawk feather on the trail one day, so I put wedged it under the water bottle cage on my Sultan and have proudly displayed it there for all to see for the past few weeks. Great conversation starter - one of those conversations was with a guy in my Wed group ride who's a bird-watcher, hunter guy. He said "why do you have a turkey feather on your bike?" No sooner did he say it then I remembered having seen a large wild turkey on that very trail some weeks ago. 
So I got a turkey feather on my bike. Turkeys rock.


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Threexseven said:


> If you know who this is, then you need to drink now.


Is that Pleepleus? I must go find a beer... :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

*My mojo is bonded to the GD top plate....*

Typifies my riding style&#8230;. At any time I can unleash up to .05% of hard-hitting, in-your-face, sheer riding pleasure baby!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Silver_Slug said:


> Typifies my riding style&#8230;. At any time I can unleash up to .05% of hard-hitting, in-your-face, sheer riding pleasure baby!


That's the SECOND coolest Mojo item I've EVER seen!


----------



## Goodbarsix (May 11, 2009)

One of the guys I ride with calls me the energizer bunny...so I added this sticker to keep me motivated.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Silver_Slug said:


> Typifies my riding style&#8230;. At any time I can unleash up to .05% of hard-hitting, in-your-face, sheer riding pleasure baby!


Forgive me for sounding like an idiot, but what is that (what the bottle cap is attached to)?


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

Attached to the cover of a Gravity Dropper Seatpost switch.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Silver_Slug said:


> Attached to the cover of a Gravity Dropper Seatpost switch.


Oh, seatpost... OK.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought the whole "mojo" thing died in the 90's along with purple ano.

The purpose of mojo escapes me. I'm there to ride my bike, riding my bike makes me happy. So why the hell do I strap extra crap onto my bike?


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Doesn't seem like it's dead. Although I still haven't found any MOJO for my bike.
I will and when I do, I'll be proud to have it.:thumbsup: 

To SILVER SLUG love the cap. lol


----------



## scaz (Feb 5, 2005)

:rockon:


----------



## WhiteKnight (Nov 7, 2006)

I roll with one of these on my bike:

http://www.schylling.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SD&Product_Code=BA&Category_Code=SGOD

My mommy got it for me


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

still looking for my MOJO.

so is this just an old rider thing or do the new/younger rippers have MOJO?


----------



## scaz (Feb 5, 2005)

Not sure what demographic have MOJO but I can say that in a unfortunate event I "blasted" my MOJO off of my bike (during a hose down) and into the surrounding yard...deep in the grass. My friend wouldn't let it be and stayed by my side encouraging me to continue the search when to be honest, all hope was gone. Lo and behold, just as I was ready to get another beer and leave it for the mower a glimmer of gold shone through and I "plucked" that bad boy from the depths of vegetation! Now that is MOJO and perseverance...whatever that is worth!


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

*...the rest of the story....*



scaz said:


> My friend wouldn't let it be and stayed by my side encouraging me to continue the search when to be honest, all hope was gone....


Actually, this missing guitar mojo left a freakish watermark, which to be honest, made me a bit uncomfortable.....thus....the lost mojo search continued until it was found.....


----------



## scaz (Feb 5, 2005)

Now THAT is my MOJO!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

<--
this dans comp sticker , i bought those sweet dotek cranks from them.


----------



## Solrac the red (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got a chicken under my seat.


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

Solrac the red said:


> I've got a chicken under my seat.


That's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## monchis30 (Nov 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Chrisf_999 (Aug 15, 2008)

SCAZ - That's a left handed guitar, no less!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

on my old hard tail i had a giant question authority sticker that cover the hole specialized emblem but on my new i don't have one yet still need to find one maybe ill find one on the trail to day


----------



## HOOKEM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Here's LQQKING at you...*

Googlie Eyes!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hahahaha that's awesome im so doing that


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

my 9yr old daughter wrote some words of "encouragement" on my bars... its my favorite part of my bike.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

Shark said:


> I had a Canada flag sticker on my old bike...surprising how many people noticed it & asked if I was Canadian....well duh, why else would I have it on there 'eh? hah. Nothing on new bike yet.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

aawwww that just nasty haha


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a Killians beer cap as my headset cap.


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

Dinousaur head. Threads on it stripped in a crash so now I need to find bigger screws to re-mount it.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

All my bikes sport mr. yuk headbadges.


----------



## konasunset (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't have Mojo on my bike.... but you got me thinkin.... that's a good idea. A little good luck never hurt nobody. I like the blue musroom idea. But will have to come up with something original so it will work. Maybe my little homies collection? lol jk.... hmmmm I need to figure this out. I want some Mojo....


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

</img>


----------



## tommyeflight89 (May 24, 2009)

I have a 500g stem that is 100% badass. The Dirty Dog MTB Reaper in annodized red. I have never seen anyone else with one. It is a very very heavy stem but its not my bike is light anyway.

He guides me down every trail. 

http://www.dirtydogmtb.com/reaperstem.htm


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

tommyeflight89 said:


> I have a 500g stem that is 100% badass. The Dirty Dog MTB Reaper in annodized red. I have never seen anyone else with one. It is a very very heavy stem but its not my bike is light anyway.
> 
> He guides me down every trail.
> 
> http://www.dirtydogmtb.com/reaperstem.htm


no way i was 5 seconds away from buying that when i found a bmx stem that worked then changed it again later and my main mojo comer from a giant rubber band on the seat post part of my bike it is like a half inch thick but its not flat its round its like a giant sealer or some thing


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Not sure if this is a good luck charm, but it is one of my favorite brews and it somewhat matched the paint scheme on my Monocog:


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*Didn't we do this about...oh...a year or two ago?*

SpongeBob SquarePants, a gift from a former student (1st grader) of mine. Pic is from a past (2005?) Chequamegon Fat 40, but I still have the same bike and SpongeBob!


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

longman said:


>


WTF hahaha.:shocked:


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some of mine:

The first is my mini Luke on a speeder bike from ROTJ. I figured since he drove it around a forest in the movie and I ride my bike in the woods its a perfect match. Plus I think it looks badass.


Next are a few I made to and old Trek 4300 that sat around for years. I made this bike a 1x8 and as a result I no longer needed the front derailleur. The Acera brake/shifter combo on this bike are all one piece so after disassembling the shifting mechanisim I had a big round hole where the shift indicator was. A little Gorilla glue and a quarter took care of that. And as for the other pic, I have no idea how you can have Schrader valves and NOT have dice on them.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

thats cool.
I like the quarter fits good.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine's kinda goofy IMO. Know how when you order bike stuff online you usually get the websites logo as a sticker in the box? Well, the only sticker that I have gotten in the past that stood out to me was a sticker from https://www.hucknroll.com/. It's an angry ass monkey that is screaming at you. How B.A. is that? So I put it on my frame and I think it adds a little intimidation to the bike (sounds stupid, but hey).

Story why it's still on there: The part I ordered at hucknroll was a front tire for a DH race that I had coming up. It was my first DH race and I got 7/22 on a hardtail. So it's on there because it reminds me of that race and gives me a little more confidence when I look at it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*Sun Face Stem Cap*

My friend crux made this for me. 

It helps me on long hard grinding boring climbs by diverting my mind to another place and refreshing it.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm still looking.
maybe I'll get some for Xmass.







shameless bump.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

JackFromNC said:


> </img>


Really? That takes some balls.

Currently I sport



That replaced these that wore out.



BTW, I go by the ideal that the best mojo is either found or given to you. Both of mine were gifts of pleasure!


----------



## Big L in NYC (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Had this made up to put on my old bike, don't have anything on the new bike yet...


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

lidarman said:


> Really? That takes some balls.
> 
> Currently I sport
> 
> ...


please tell me those were not USED


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

sooner518 said:


> please tell me those were not USED


Used and abused. I take them on many rides.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

lidarman said:


> Used and abused. I take them on many rides.


so it would be safe to assume that your bike rides are a pleasurable experience


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

When the bike balls get swingin' the noise bothers me, so I had to modify the attachment. They got all muddy last weekend. Don't the beads rattle around?


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

lidarman said:


> Currently I sport
> _...img..._
> 
> That replaced these that wore out.
> ...


What are those? Necklaces you kids made for you?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

haha...don't answer that.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Anal beads as mojo? You sir, are passionate about mojo.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

onlycrimson said:


> Anal beads as mojo? .


I was given what kind of beads?!!!!! :eekster:


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

My ride's mojo is a little bit functional.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

lidarman said:


> I was given what kind of beads?!!!!! :eekster:


Perhaps a simple google search will satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

onlycrimson said:


> Perhaps a simple google search will satisfy your curiosity.


No wonder they had such a weird taste.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

WTF-IDK said:


> I'm talking about something on your bike that serves no purpose but good luck


Do the brakes count?


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

xenon said:


> Do the brakes count?


I suppose they could. I assume you never use them.
They can't be the stock brakes though. :thumbsup:


----------



## jesterspaw (Nov 13, 2006)

*Sgt Murphy*

View attachment Sgt Murphy.bmp
This is Sgt Murphy. I found him at work one night, abandoned and lying under a row of seats on a plane. He's been with me for over seven years on two bikes. The best Mojos are the ones you find, they are the most greatful so they work extra hard to keep you safe.


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

lidarman said:


> No wonder they had such a weird taste.


Bacon?


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

WTF-IDK said:


> I suppose they could. I assume you never use them.
> They can't be the stock brakes though. :thumbsup:


Shame, no mojo for me then. I have to use the brake levers to hang my helmet on.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*wifey headset mojo - better than aspirin*

here's my motivational mojo on my headset cap, the wife

...i think it was ucla that recently did some research that found that looking at a picture of a loved one reduces pain - i can vouch for that!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

No Fear. Got in some way on all my cars too.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

https://[URL="https://s567.photobucket.com/albums/ss111/MaiYeti/?action=view&current=DSCF0161.jpg"]


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

thinkcooper, I was with you until you foamed all over the place.

And the beads, what else is there to say??

I'll have to keep my eyes open - I'd like to pick something up, but it can't be planned.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Really? That takes some balls.
> 
> Currently I sport
> 
> ...


Ha!! Now if you just rode with them "installed" and the pull cord hanging out the back, you would look like one of those toys that you pull the cord and watch it go.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

sticker that came with my volcano is my mojo, allthough i dont have the volcano any more, it was fun while it lasted...


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

still lookin.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

haha glad to see this thread back


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

longman said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That was spit-coffee-on-the-keyboard funny!


----------



## herkulars (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

^
/ \
I


that's cool!

I likie


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

bonbonan said:


> What is that?


It's a Super Mario Bros. character. No mojo for me yet. I did name my bike after my girlfriends middle name and wrote it on the saddle "Claire" She just dumped me a few weeks ago; so it bad luck now?


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

J3SSEB said:


> It's a Super Mario Bros. character. No mojo for me yet. I did name my bike after my girlfriends middle name and wrote it on the saddle "Claire" She just dumped me a few weeks ago; so it bad luck now?


you're right on both counts.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

This is on my bike, no clue where my boy got it but he gave it to me and I liked it


















And the boy wanted this on his, and now he calls his bike The Darth Vader


----------



## gti1979 (Mar 7, 2010)

A1an said:


> Not sure if this is a good luck charm, but it is one of my favorite brews and it somewhat matched the paint scheme on my Monocog:


How did you attach the bottle cap?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Inspired by an Anthony Sloan photo.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

gti1979 said:


> How did you attach the bottle cap?


http://store.ninerbikes.com/Components/YAWYD-Top-Cap/YAWYD-Top-Cap-Item

My wife's Niner has one with an Oberon cap on it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

driver bob said:


> http://store.ninerbikes.com/Components/YAWYD-Top-Cap/YAWYD-Top-Cap-Item
> 
> My wife's Niner has one with an Oberon cap on it.


I followed the link to order one of those but $7.65 shipping = no go. Cool though.

Edit - Bikeparts.com

YAWYD top cap - $11.00 
Shipping & Handling: - $3.95 
Total Before Discounts: - $14.95 
Order Discount: - $1.10 (code = dwc)
Final Order Total - $13.85

Me = :thumbsup:


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Was cleaning my 05 GF Advance the other day and found this. I think I may have noticed it a few years ago, but I can't quite recall. Sorry for the blurry pic, but it says, "Man's Best Friend"


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

*Same thing on my '05 293*

I had the same sticker on my '05 293.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Lost my favorite mojo on a bike shuttle years ago. It was a plastic 3" tall Mr Bubbles doll. Remember the old slogan "Mr Bubbles makes getting clean almost as much fun as getting dirty"


----------



## SLOboy (Apr 6, 2006)

Found this little guy 2 years ago right before my first 24 hour race. He's been there having a blast since.


----------



## Oceans05 (Mar 3, 2009)

this thread is awesome, i gotta find me a mojo


----------



## ksturner3 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got to find the mojo for my two mtn bikes.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

obavtorips said:


> who gives a fat amish **** about a guy that was stupid enough to get banned from one of the most lenient forums ever conceived by man?
> 
> yeah hes a complete dumbass


----------



## mrmattolsen (Jun 16, 2010)

I have these in black. Goes well with my white/black/red color scheme


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> Inspired by an Anthony Sloan photo.


I'm going to do that ESC key thing on the handlebar of my new bike  I just was looking thorugh Anthony's thread with the ESC key picture in it, and then I saw what you did with it, and I decided I have to do that.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

never seen a rabbit face plant when jumping so after a glorious face plant i added this to hope fully prevent another:thumbsup: .

From my bikes


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

That's a good idea with the rabbit.

I'm still looking for mine. (mojo) I should get some for the new year.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

WTF-IDK said:


> That's a good idea with the rabbit.
> 
> I'm still looking for mine. (mojo) I should get some for the new year.


a triceratops


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> a triceratops




what do you meen?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

WTF-IDK said:


> what do you meen?


get a triceratops for your bike:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> get a triceratops for your bike:thumbsup:


I actually got a bike for my Triceratops. But to each his own...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> I actually got a bike for my Triceratops. But to each his own...


no i was talking about a little plastic one like the bunny on my bike


----------



## cloudturtle (Dec 17, 2007)

This is mine: Mjollnir (Thor´s Hammer) Made by myself with aluminum. I was bored that evening...


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally got some MOJO

Fox sticker near the head tube. I think it matches nicely.

I also found a snail shell under a rock while doing some TM. 

I'm going to drill a hole in it and zip tie it to my bike. 

If you knew me the snail's quite fitting.
hint. I'm a clyde and I climb like a snail.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*crash buddy*

found this guy crushed into the ground at a junk yard about two years ago. Looked like me after a few wrecks I can't remember, picked him up and there was a body mark pressed into the ground...figured we were a matched set then


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

My son decided Shrek needed to ride with 









And actual casings - a friend gave me


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Interesting Mojo topic. Never knew stuff like this stuff existed.


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Lol. I got some that look like that also. Walmart vending machine... Maybe I need to put mine to good use.



screamingbunny said:


> found this guy crushed into the ground at a junk yard about two years ago. Looked like me after a few wrecks I can't remember, picked him up and there was a body mark pressed into the ground...figured we were a matched set then


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*thanx*

Well knowing the provenance I guess his name is now Wally:thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The bike: Ritchey P-21, now relegated to town bike status.










The derailleur. See the little cable tension adjuster, a custom part that replaced the original?










Here it is close up. This little doodad is a lost-wax casting about half an inch long, and it has detail so microscopic that the only way to appreciate the three facets is through macro-photography.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*cause I climb like a...*


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

some kitten mojo


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

Bar ends.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

I found Slim on the trail after a crash filled race. He apparently was trail junk left after a Halloween ride a month prior. I figured after that after that disastrous day, things could only be up from there, so he's my co-pilot these days. It subtly reminds me of the things I need to take care of on every ride. So far , so good :thumbsup:


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 2, 2008)

Found this lovely baby's arm on the side of a trail. Its a multifaceted item
1. Its super creepy
2. Its like its reaching out to grab whoever is in front of me
3. It pulls me along
4. "Anyone need an extra hand"


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Finally put mine on the bike.










Have like 5 of these things, got em all from a Walmart vending machine like 6 years or so ago. Used them for a photography project way back when. Dug em out of the box they were in finally.

Maybe I'll use this lizard I keep finding in my garage. He doesn't seem to want to leave. I catch him, put him outside and I find him back in the garage not soon after.


----------



## chrisg67 (Jun 9, 2011)

my nerdy bike mojo


----------

